# v cheap tablet - £69.99



## Celt (Dec 26, 2011)

*Scroll Essential Tablet PC ARM 11 1GHz 256MB RAM 2GB SD HDMI 7" TouchScreen is available through ebay and ebuyer at £69.99  is this to cheap to be useful, would like to use it aas an e reader and a bit of web browsing,  *


Don't want a touchscreen phone, have a blackberry that is great but web browsing is very very limited, trying to extend the life of my laptop.

Got to be worth the money ??

Opinons please/


----------



## crusty bloomer (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm interested in this. What are the disadvantages of one of these for playing on the internet as opposed to a laptop?


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 26, 2011)

anything under 512mb-1gb ram running any decent version of android is going to be painful to use imo


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 26, 2011)

I'd hazard that the touch screen is going to be a nightmare to use. Or to type on, at least.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 26, 2011)

It's going to be god awful, under specced with a shit screen. You can buy a Kindle for £20 more and although it's shit at web browsing, is a mighty fine ereader.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 26, 2011)

You will get your money's worth


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 27, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't buy a tablet that cost less than 300 quid, they are always substandard...


----------



## killer b (Dec 27, 2011)

depends what you want it for surely? if it's just for playing angry birds, casual browsing and streaming iplayer in bed, i'd imagine a cheapo tablet would be fine?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 27, 2011)

killer b said:


> depends what you want it for surely? if it's just for playing angry birds, casual browsing and streaming iplayer in bed, i'd imagine a cheapo tablet would be fine?


No, because it will miss your touches and get them in the wrong place, stop and crash randomly when playing video, run out of battery at odd times etc etc.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 27, 2011)

Yup. Not worth the money paying for a shit user experience.


----------



## kazza007 (Dec 27, 2011)

i don't know why they even bothered making it.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 27, 2011)

It claims to be able to play 1080p videos over HDMI 

ARM 11 processors won't even run flash content out the box btw. There are some tweaked versions of flash that will work but the performance is awful, so forget iplayer and 4OD etc.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 27, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Personally I wouldn't buy a tablet that cost less than 300 quid, they are always substandard...


The Kindle Fire is looking good.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 27, 2011)

What's so special about it, other then being another android tablet, only with no access to market and a fucker to root if you want to put stock android on?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 27, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> The Kindle Fire is looking good.


That would be because they are selling it under cost and make a loss on each one.


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> That would be because they are selling it under cost and make a loss on each one.


It's actually a tiny loss per unit, and that may well disappear through bulk buying.
http://techland.time.com/2011/11/18...d-at-a-loss-galaxy-nexus-playbook-price-cuts/


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 27, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> What's so special about it, other then being another android tablet, only with no access to market and a fucker to root if you want to put stock android on?



Come on, it's looking to be a decent tablet for under £200.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 27, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> The Kindle Fire is looking good.



Really liked the look of that but there's been some bad reviews of it. Slick UX it ain't...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 27, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> Come on, it's looking to be a decent tablet for under £200.



I guess it's all about what you want to use it for. It would have to be a fair bit cheaper then the competition for me to buy something that's been crippled and comes with no removable storage.


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2011)

You can pick up the HTC Flyer for £199, and that's a great little tablet.


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> What's so special about it, other then being another android tablet, only with no access to market and a fucker to root if you want to put stock android on?


Many millions of Americans would disagree. It's an incredible bargain at $199.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 27, 2011)

editor said:


> You can pick up the HTC Flyer for £199, and that's a great little tablet.



Really? I just had a quick google and the cheapest I could see was £250 from Amazon.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 27, 2011)

editor said:


> Many millions of Americans would disagree. It's an incredible bargain at $199.



Disagree about what? It doesn't have access to market, is a fucker to root and has no removable storage. That's not to say it's not a reasonable piece of kit for the price, hence my comment about depending on what you want to use it for.

It's also worth noting that Amazon Prime is nowhere near as developed in the UK as it in the US as well, which is one of it's USP.


----------



## maldwyn (Dec 27, 2011)

You could always wait six months and get your hands on Eric Schmidt's iPad3 slayer ​


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 27, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Really? I just had a quick google and the cheapest I could see was £250 from Amazon.


Amazon have it for £199.97.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 27, 2011)

Out of stock apparently, be interested to see if they get any more in that price, it's a whole load cheaper then anyone else I trust.

I should have checked more, that £250 is actually from one of their sellers.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 27, 2011)

If I were looking for an android tablet I would pick the flyer over the fire. I wouldn't be unhappy to get the fire though I think. I would be to get the one this thread is about however.


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Disagree about what? It doesn't have access to market, is a fucker to root and has no removable storage.


To most people, none of the above matters one jot. They're getting an incredibly versatile media device at a bargain price. No wonder it's done so well: it's a fantastic piece of kit for the cash.


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2011)

Dixons are also doing the Flyer for £199.
http://www.dixons.co.uk/gbuk/htc-flyer-wifi-tablet-pc-16gb-white-10404680-pdt.html


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 27, 2011)

editor said:


> To most people, none of the above matters one jot. They're getting an incredibly versatile media device at a bargain price. No wonder it's done so well: it's a fantastic piece of kit for the cash.



Sure. This is a tech forum though, it does no harm to bring up these fairly major points. I agree rooting is a red herring, but android already doesn't live up to ios on the slick app front, without leaving amazon in sole charge. People may not have a clue about SD cards, but they'll notice when they run out of space on an 8gb media device.




editor said:


> Dixons are also doing the Flyer for £199.
> http://www.dixons.co.uk/gbuk/htc-flyer-wifi-tablet-pc-16gb-white-10404680-pdt.html




Good find. 

I've no need for the pen input myself, but if I was in the market for a tablet right now, that would be high on my list.


----------



## Mr Smin (Dec 27, 2011)

kazza007 said:


> i don't know why they even bothered making it.



I think this about lots of stuff - from gadgets to tat - it's just a waste of plastic and metal because people will struggle with it for a while and then give up and buy something better or do without.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 27, 2011)

maldwyn said:


> You could always wait six months and get your hands on Eric Schmidt's iPad3 slayer ​



Yeah I read that story recently, found it very odd. Still no idea about what's with the 'iPad killer' obsession; there's no shame in second place if you're selling millions of units and making a fucking ton of cash!


----------



## Zabo (Dec 29, 2011)

editor said:


> Dixons are also doing the Flyer for £199.
> http://www.dixons.co.uk/gbuk/htc-flyer-wifi-tablet-pc-16gb-white-10404680-pdt.html



Just been reading the users forum. Seems like the update will only apply to the 32gb model. Also a number of problems with the screen! But not bad for £200.

http://www.theverge.com/2011/12/5/2612350/htc-flyer-android-honeycomb-update-france-holland


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2011)

Having the Flyer on an extended trial made my mind up that I really have no need at all for a tablet. It's a pleasant enough toy for around the house, the but lack of connectivity options and onscreen keyboard means I'd never buy one unless they were very cheap (or came with a proper keyboard, like the Transformer).

That said, the Flyer is an excellent tablet.


----------



## Celt (Dec 29, 2011)

i've looked at the tablet market a bit more and am waiting till I can afford something a little better.


----------



## Scaggs (Dec 31, 2011)

I bought this for my son's 7th birthday:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005M288I2
The screen takes some getting used to after using and ipad but I'm quite happy with it for the price (£79.99) and I love the fact that I don't have to fuck around with itunes to get media on it for him, just drag and drop into the sd card folder. All the menus were in German and the uk power adaptor was shit but I got around that easily enough and he's really pleased with it.


----------



## Termite Man (Jan 1, 2012)

I was looking at getting a flyer but they were all out of stock so I've opted for the creative zii0 instead. It's going to do exactly what I need it to without having to pay stupid money for a 'normal' tablet.


----------

